# 2003 AWD Nissan Murano misfire



## eclipsegc (Oct 30, 2013)

My car is currently at 150k miles. I've changed the spark plugs about 10-15k miles ago. This morning the car felt like it was coughing when I tried to accelerate. At a stop light the car was losing revs but not shutting off. I've tested the car with my sensor and it gave me a P0305. I've checked other online sources for answers and couldn't find a one solid answer. Maybe you guys can help me figure out what can be the issue.


----------

